# Fisheye Effekt bei normalen Bildern?



## Bong (19. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

ich habe stinknormale Bilder, kann ich da einen Fisheye Effekt anwenden?

Falls ja, wie und mit welchen Programm ist dies möglich?

Mit freundlichem Gruß


BongPow3r  ;-]


----------



## McAce (19. Oktober 2005)

Da du schon mal hier bist würde ich sagen Photoshop und probiere das mal mit dem Filter wölben


----------

